# [divers] Pourquoi une Gentoo ? (résolu)

## LeCelte

Salut,

Je cherche une distrib pour quitter le monde obscur de Micro$oft sur un PC qui me sert essentiellement aujourd'hui comme lecteur divX relié à la TV  (sans écran ni clavier/souris, juste realVNC depuis un autre PC) et espace de stockage (sauvegardes données, photos, etc ...).

Au fil de mes recherches, je suis arrivé sur votre communauté et après avoir parcouru le howto de l'installation, je me demande si je ne vais pas vous rejoindre   :Very Happy:  .

Mais en qques mots, pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi avez-vous choisit une "Gentoo" plutot qu'une Mandrake ou une Debian ?

Qu'a t-elle de mieux que les autres ? C'est le côté "up-to-date" qui a l'air simplissime ? C'est tout ?

J'ai pas mal souffert il y a qques années pour arriver à faire tourner une freeBSD en routeur/firewall, j'hésite à replonger dans le monde des pingouins ...   :Laughing: 

Merci de vos réponsesLast edited by LeCelte on Mon Nov 14, 2005 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Venir chercher une raison d'installer Gentoo sur les forums officiels de cette distrib, c'est probablement le meilleur moyen de se faire convaincre  :Wink: . Bienvenue à toi donc. Mais n'en oublies pas pour autant les règles élémentaires sur internet : lire les règles avant de poster  :Wink: .

Sur ce, je laisse la parole aux habitués du coin (attention à ne pas (trop) troller quand même  :Laughing: ).

----------

## kopp

Parce c'est la plus-mieux-bien !!!!!!

Poussez pas, je sais où se trouve la porte !!!

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue  :Wink: 

Perso j'ai eu l'occasion de tester 3 distros que tu cites (Mandrake, Debian et bien sûr Gentoo)

- Mandrake, ça marchouillait tant qu'on se limitait a la configuration via l'interface graphique. À partir du moment ou tu veux taper dans les fichiers de conf à la main, ça devient vite le bordel. Bon maintenant ça remonte à quelques années, je sais pas ce que vaut une Mandriva aujourd'hui !

- Debian, j'en ai eu en utilisation personnelle pendant environ 6 mois, et j'en ai toujours au boulot. C'est bien si tu veux faire du serveur et que tu ne veux pas le dernier soft qui vient juste de sortir, car là tu pourras attendre longtemps  :Wink: , à moins de faire cohabiter du stable et de l'instable, mais la dernière fois que j'ai essayé, apt m'a assez déçu, et a moins d'avoir loupé une grosse fonctionnalité, ça n'égale pas portage à ce niveau.

- Gentoo, ben que dire, ses points forts sont portage (souplesse), la doc et la communauté !

----------

## robinhood

A titre perso, GNU/linux est un OS pénible pour le débutant, parce qu'il nécessite un apprentissage pour toute tache *d'administration* non triviale.

Les distibutions ont en générale une seule démarche, offrir à l'utilisateur des scripts et des interfaces qui permettent de gérer son système en faisant en sorte de masquer le plus possible le coté édition de fichier de configuration, *cachez cette ligne de commande que je ne saurai voir*, Quitte à laisser l'utilsateur désarmé en cas de bug ou de plantage.

La gentoo propose une autre optique, elle t'oblige à apprendre pendant l'installation le minimum syndical qui te permettra de te sortir d'eventuels problèmes. La barrière à l'entrée n'est pas esquivée, on t'oblige à la prendre de front. Le résultat immédiat est que tu as confiance dans ton système. Pour le reste la communauté est excellente, et la documentation également.

----------

## apocryphe

venir ici demander sa... c'est comme precher un convaincu, enfin bon

Pour faire rapide, pour un debutant il y a deux metode d'apprentissages... selon le caracteres de chacuns:

soit un apprentissage empirique, a la maniere des distrib qui ont la cote en ce moment (suse, mandriva, knoppix, ubuntu...) : l'instalation se fait tres rapidement en 2 clic de souris... ta un system propre qui marche tout configurer, le matos est generalement bien reconu... et t'apprend sur le long terme (6 a 12 mois en gros pour maitriser le system).

les personnes comme moi, qui n'aiment pas avoir des zones flou dans leur apprentissage... peuvent se diriger vers une distrib plus technique: l'avantage d'une gentoo pour un debutant, cest que cette distrib a les meilleurs documentation (installation de A a Z d'une distrib...), tu apprend en instalant ta distrib... et une fois installer tu sais faire beaucoup plus de chose qu 'en 3 coup de click  d'instalation d'une distrib user friendly... (installation d'un windows manager, instalation de driver, de logiciel, compilation noyau et j en passe...) bref toute les bases sont acquises 10 fois plus rapidement qu avec une autre distribution...  seulement gros point noir: ceux que tu a en 30 minute avec une ubuntu/mandriva/suse... tu l'a en 1 semaine voir beaucoup plus avec une gentoo...(le temps de comprendre comment configurer les mise en veille, le scaling frequency pour les portable... et plein de trucs comme sa)

sinon l'avantage general d'une gentoo:

- les meilleurs doc wiki du monde linux

- system optimiser (car tu compil que les sources selon ton archi)

- un forum super fun  :Smile: 

- un irc super bien a par kioky qui fait son ronchon

- des mecs super caller generalement(enfin pas moi...) (pas les B0uLait de chew mandriva ---- WarningTroll)

- et plein d'autres trucs...

----------

## ultrabug

Bienvenue sur les forums Gentoo  :Smile: 

J'ai choisi Gentoo après qu'un ami m'en ai parlé. Je ne connaissais que Mandrake, Debian me parraissait insurmontable et je ne comprenais rien au fonctionnement des installations logicielles. J'ai décidé de faire face à tous ces "problèmes" en installant une Gentoo plutôt qu'une Debian car Portage m'a parut bien plus puissant et dynamique que apt.

Maintenant je gère 4 serveurs de production sous Gentoo et mes PC persos. J'ai le sentiment de bien maîtriser mes systèmes et c'est indéniablement grâce à Gentoo et à l'aide de sa vive communauté !

Merci encore à tous d'ailleurs  :Smile:  On ne remercie jamais assez !

Ultrabug

----------

## Trevoke

Pourquoi une Gentoo? Parce qu'on aime le choix? Parce que la communaute est vraiment, vraiment sympa? En fait, c'est pour ca que je suis reste, moi. J'avais installe SUSE, Mandrake (maintenant Mandriva), Red Hat, Slackware, mais jusqu'a Gentoo j'etais vraiment tout seul et c'etait tres lourd.

Et puis les documentations sont toujours tres bien ecrites.

Et puis quand tu compiles de source, tu sais que ca a plus de chances de marcher qu'un RPM pour lequel il risque de te manquer 43 dependences.

----------

## Stephal

Avant, j'ai essayé des distributions comme Redhat ou Mandrake, sans jamais accrocher.

Puis un ami m'a conseillé Gentoo et depuis, je ne lache plus cette distribution.

Pour faire court, ce que j'ai apprécié en decouvrant cette distibution, c'est :

l'aspect didactique des différentes documentations

la communauté qui ne te laissera jamais seul face à tes problèmes

on rentre dans les entrailles du système

Ce n'est qu'un aperçu de l'intérêt de cette distribution

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, c'est moi qui t'ai conseiller la gentoo, je me suis vaguement expliqué, je vais le refaire.

Pour ton installation, en l'occurence, ce que tu veux, c'est un systeme qui fait ce que tu veux tout ce que tu veux et rien que ca...

Avec les 3/4 des autres distribs, tu vas l'installer en 2-3 mouvement, mais apres, tu vas passer des heures a alleger ton systeme, a trouver le truc qui va bien pour faire marcher le lecteur video sans un gros serveur X, etc... ici, tu vas pouvoir avoir directement ce que tu veux (bon, le desavantage, c'est que ca sera aussi uniquement ce que tu veux)

Je t'ai parlé aussi d'une gentoo parce que c'est un systeme que j'aime bien (2 mois, deja amoureux...). J'ai utilisé enormement debian avant, c'est très bien,mais en fait dès que tu veux faire un truc qui sort un peu du commun, c'est la lutte (comment ca, je peut pas avoir ma boite a musique de salon sous debian en 20 minutes!!!), même pour mes serveurs, je suis en train de passer sous gentoo, parce que c'est la lutte pas possible pour reussir a avoir une conifg d'apache/php/mysql comme je veux, enfin tout ca.

Et on dira ce que l'on voudra, mais Portage est très bien... la seule chose que je lui reproche c'est d'etre un peu lent, et la gestion des dependances inverses.

my 2 cent.

----------

## mardi_soir

hé hé j'ai vu cette question de cette même personne sur un autre forum 

ne soyez pas si convaincus que vous prechez un converti.

Pour ce qui est du sujet:

je connais quelqu'un qui a ca sous debian .. sous gentoo aussi c'ets possible, c'est possible avec n'importe quelle distribution d'ailleurs non ? 

je trouve debian plus pratique j'ai pour ma part mis gentoo pour apprendre un peu plus 

et pis pour voir tout simplement ... j'aime bien ..  domage qu'il n'y ai pas memoire des dépendance inverses (ca existe peut etre ?) 

sur les performances oui ca va un peu plus vite apreciable sur un ordinateur de moyenne puissance (temps de compilation long mais acceptable) mais sur une bombe dernier cri .. euhh la vitesse on s'en fou .. 

c'est mon point de vu .. sauf si evidmeent on fait du calcul mathematique à 40 inconues ou  des prédictions meterologiques 

.. mais bon je renie pas debian du tout pour autant je la trouve beaucoup plus simple et logique mais ..les gout et les couleurs ... 

mon avis résumé 

voila gentoo c'est bien performant rapide debian c'est simple pratique et rapide 

les deux feront ton affaire ..

----------

## kiorky

faudrait il encore  faire attention à l'orthographe de mon pseudo.

Sinon pour un avis perso, gentoo caylemieux:

un arbre de paquet tres diversifié avec possibilité de greffer dautres arbres (personnels ou tierce) rendant les possibilité dinstalltion puissantes et flexibles.

niveau sécu, profils, etc, on peut le gerer simpltement via quelques uses, de lhuile de coude et un systeme propre a gentoo (glsa)

niveau utilisation, si linterface chaise clavier fonctionne bien, notamment la partie haute de la bete, cest de loin une des distribs les plus agreables et maleables que je conaisse (doc, communauté, concepts)

----------

## LeCelte

Waouhh plus de 10 réponses en moins de 2H ! Chapeau bas  :Shocked:  pour vot' réactivité !

Bon,anigel a raison, en venant poser ici cette question je m'atendait bien à avoir des retours positifs   :Laughing: 

Vous avez donc terminé de me convaincre, je vais essayer une install dès demain, au boulot, par contre je vais commencer par un portable (DELL C600) ça va peut-être être chaud   :Crying or Very sad:  mais je viendrai vous appeler à l'aide   :Very Happy: 

Un GRAND MERCI à vous tous pour cet accueil et ces réponses.

A+

Yann

----------

## boozo

'alute

Je ne rajouterais qu'un bénol en regard de ce portrait de notre chère gentoo ; avis que je partage également   :Wink: 

Je soulignerais le côté optimisation et son pendant... le temps de compilation car là vous lui cachez un peu la forêt quand même   :Rolling Eyes: 

si tu n'est pas près à payer ce prix il vaut mieux opter pour Debian (ou autres)

L'installation de gentoo te prendra au moins deux jours et à cet instant tu seras toujours sans environnement graphique... après compte ensuite deux jours bien frappés pour passer cette phase et avoir une gentoo à peu près propre pour "faire joujou" avec les fenêtres graphiques   :Wink: 

Et pour les mises-à-jours... il te faudra t'astreindre à mettre à niveau tes softs au moins une fois par semaine si tu ne veux pas avoir trop d'ennuis et là encore avec les temps de compilations qui vont de pairs   :Very Happy: 

Si tu es près à tout celà alors les remarques des autres posts t'apparaitront bien en deçà de la réalité car tu ne jurera plus que par gentoo   :Laughing: 

A bientôt de te lire depuis ta gentoo  :Wink: 

PS: A oui autre chose encore... ici on est plutôt "oldschool"... le respect des conventions et français sont de mise de même que la recherche autonome avant de demander de l'aide afin de conserver la réactivité et la qualité de ce forum que tant d'autres nous jalousent... à juste titre d'ailleurs   :Razz: 

----------

## mardi_soir

je viens de tomber la dessus c'est à propos apparement 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-387804.htmlLast edited by mardi_soir on Mon Nov 14, 2005 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Venir chercher une raison d'installer Gentoo sur les forums officiels de cette distrib, c'est probablement le meilleur moyen de se faire convaincre . Bienvenue à toi donc. Mais n'en oublies pas pour autant les règles élémentaires sur internet : lire les règles avant de poster .
> 
> Sur ce, je laisse la parole aux habitués du coin (attention à ne pas (trop) troller quand même ).

 

Voui. Comme dit anigel : lis les regles s'il te plait, et edite le titre de ton message comme indique! Merci d'avance.

C'est vrai qu'il faut beaucoup compiler, mais un stage3 simplifie quand meme pas mal la vie..  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

@ Trevoke : ok bien sûr mais c'est juste pour éviter de le voir débarquer dans une semaine avec une installation par encore "à son goût" et du boulot à rendre pour la veille ou dans 3 mois avec une gentoo en quenouille par flemme des mises à jours   :Wink: 

[Edit] ---

----------

## LeCelte

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voui. Comme dit anigel : lis les regles s'il te plait, et edite le titre de ton message comme indique! Merci d'avance.
> 
> 

 

oups ... 

"[divers]" ça ira comme thème ?

Qd à l'état, "(résolu)" me parait un peu étrange mais bon ...  :Confused: 

----------

## blasserre

à vous lire, je me sens envahi d'une profonde déception...   :Sad: 

que de banalités et de faux prétextes....

avouez-le, tout le monde ici a choisi sa gentoo parce que c'est le top de la geekitude   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

@ blasserre : héhé non pour les ceintures noire y'a LFS qui est faite pour çà   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## blasserre

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @ blasserre : héhé non pour les ceintures noire y'a LFS qui est faite pour çà  

 

LFS, c'est pas une distro... c'est un outil de torture   :Twisted Evil: 

j'en ai jamais vu une marcher, genre permettre de lire ses mails, fournir un service http... faire des trucs quoi, parce que bash et vi.... comment dire ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   @ blasserre : héhé non pour les ceintures noire y'a LFS qui est faite pour çà   
> 
> LFS, c'est pas une distro... c'est un outil de torture  
> 
> j'en ai jamais vu une marcher, genre permettre de lire ses mails, fournir un service http... faire des trucs quoi, parce que bash et vi.... comment dire ?

 

Bah un pote a une LFS comme distro quotidienne... et moi même j'avais LFS comme distro principale pendant un moment ^^;  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

LFS, j'avoue que je n'ai jamais eu la patience d'en creer une jusqu'au bout avec X etc etc, mais LFS n'est pas vraiment fait pour ca. LFS est vraiment fait pour comprendre le fonctionnement de GNU/Linux .. Apres, t'en fais ce que tu veux  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi maintenant j'ai plutot tendance a faire tu LTS ... (Linux To Scratch)  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

comment comment ?! k_s == instrument de torture ?   :Laughing: 

bon çà vaaaa... j'ai compris...   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Trevoke

LTS ? je vois pas... Tu detruis les fichiers un a un? Tu sais que tu peux juste creer un script pour ca  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Bah un pote a une LFS comme distro quotidienne... et moi même j'avais LFS comme distro principale pendant un moment ^^

 

oui mais tout le monde n'est pas modo sur fgo   :Wink:  donc ne vous inquiétez pas, je n'ai pas d'idées si arrêtées ; LFS me titille depuis un certain temps, j'ai lu les premiers chapitres mais je n'avais, à l'époque, rien pour me lancer dans l'aventure ; mais aujourd'hui vmware est mon ami   :Cool: 

d'ailleurs dit ton retour d'expérience m'interresse au plus haut point   :Very Happy: 

tu est parti d'un LFS pour mettre un petit portage dessus (entendre par là LFS = bootstrap.sh) ?

----------

## marvin rouge

Bon, pour recoller au sujet lancé par LeCelte, cad "Pourquoi une Gentoo" ?

Je vais peut être surprendre les adeptes de la geekitude, mais ma réponse sera: parce que c'est hyper simple.

Comprenons nous bien: sans les docs, on ne va nulle part, mais il se trouve que les docs de Gentoo sont vraiment bien faites, claires, didactiques, elles ne prennent pas l'utilisateur pour un débile, et les explications sont complètes. Du coup, quand y'a un problème, c'est relativement simple de trouver une solution.

C'est valable sur les points que sont l'installation de programmes, et la configuration.

Installation de programmes: J'ai passé 3 ans sous Mandrake (pendant ma thèse) et c'était vraiment l'horreur pour la gestion des dépendance. Toujours un problème de paquet mal géré, de dépendance qui fonctionne pas. Je me souviens que j'ai voulu un jour installer Pybliographer pour gérer ma biblio, j'ai fini par refaire l'install de la Mandrake afin de pouvoir sélectionner ce paquet pendant la phase d'installation initiale, sinon ça marchait pas. Sous Gentoo: emerge pybliographer

Configuration: Je trouve qu'il y a une démarche assez cohérente dans la manière dont est faite la config de Gentoo. J'ai récemment installé une Ubuntu sur le portable d'un pote, et il y avait un problème au démarrage: le service ntpdate qui déconnait. Sous Gentoo, tu vas voir la doc, et là tu trouves que pour arreter un service c'est /etc/init.d/le_service stop et pour le supprimer du runlevel c'est rc-update delete le_service default. Plein de confiance, je cherche les docs Ubuntu poru savoir comment virer un service d'un runlevel, et bien j'ai jamais réussi à trouver la manière correcte de faire (il a fallu que je passe par le centre de controle en GUI en faisant un sudo ... ou est ma CLI ?).

Bref, j'arrete de vous raconter ma vie, mais Gentoo me plait pour sa simplicité.

Après, on a le droit d'être tordu et de se faire des noeuds au cerveau, on a le droit de mettre n'importe quoi dans les CFLAGS, ça ne marchera pas mais c'est prévu par la doc   :Wink: 

Il y a un prix à payer pour cette combinaison simplicité / puissance : c'est le temps de compilation. Mais pendant que ça compile, on peut passer plein de temps sur les forums, y'a toujours des trucs à apprendre  :Smile: 

bonne journée.

----------

## shingara

Pour réagir au commentaire de Marvin rouge, j'ai aussi été surpris de la facilité d'installation de la gentoo. En effet, aquand j'ai installé une debian, j'ai mis pas moins de 2 semaine avant d'avoir une distribution sa peu près stable. A ce moment la, en lisant les commentaires sur gentoo je me suis dit, il faut que je me garde beaucoup de temps pour l'installer.

Un jour, j'ai donc décidé d'installer gentoo principalement pour en apprendre un peu plus sur linux. Mais a ma grande surprise, j'ai mis seulement 2 jours a installer une gentoo stable. Juste le temps de la compilation et ca marchait quasiment immédiatement a la premiere installation. J'ai été vraiment surpris. Cette exploit fut réaliser grace a la superbe documentation très claire, que je n'ai jamais trouvé ailleur. En effet en comparaison, la documentation debian est très grande, mais tellement fouilli que l'on arrive dessus et on a déjà envie de partir.

----------

## yoyo

C'est clair que demander ça ici c'est comme demander à un vigneron quel est son vin préféré ...

Dans la GWN du 7 novembre 2005, il est question d'un article de l'éditeur O'Reilly qui a testé 5 distrib (dont Gentoo) et les a comparées selon différents critères. L'avis donné est donc probablement plus "indépendant" que le nôtre ...  :Wink: 

Article de la GWN-fr : http://www.gentoo.org/news/fr/gwn/20051107-newsletter.xml#doc_chap5

Lien vers le document résumé de O'Reilly (issu de la GWN-fr) : http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linuxdesktoppr/chapter/ch01.pdf

Enjoy !

PS : j'ai testé Gentoo à une époque où j'en avais un peu marre de ma Mandrake. J'ai essayé très rapidement Debian et Slackware mais je n'ai pas accroché : à cause de l'information qui est difficile d'accès. Sous Gentoo, tout est regroupé à la même adresse, la qualité des docs est exceptionnelle (cf document O'Reilly) et couvre la quasi-totalité des sujets rencontrés. Finalement, la communauté m'a tout autant retenue que la doc : disponible, ouverte (alors que je n'y connaissai pas grand chose, certains ont pris le temps de m'expliquer par le détail ce que je ne comprenais pas) et dynamique.

Évidemment, cela demande un investissement personnel important : lecture de docs, recherche de posts etc. mais ça m'a permis d'apprendre à chercher une information (ça n'est pas si trivial que ça au début et aujourd'hui ça ne me sers pas que sous Linux) et de comprendre comment fonctionnait ma machine et mon OS.

Enfin, pourquoi Gentoo à l'époque (et pas d'autres distribs) ? Ce qui m'a attiré s'était de pouvoir optimiser mon système en terme de performances brutes (cflags etc.). Mais finalement, à l'usage, c'est la flexibilité et les possibilités offertes par portage (USEflags, choix des applis installées etc.) qui me paraissent être le plus gros avantage de Gentoo par rapport à d'autres distributions.

----------

## nico_calais

En ce qui me concerne, je preferre la gentoo à toutes les autres ditributions utilisées aupravant (mandrake, suse, fedora, aurox, debian)

Je l'utilise sur un PC au boulot et ca me facilite bien la vie. J'ai pu chercher aisément quelques outils réseau assez sympa qui m'ont permis d'avoir une meilleure vision du réseau dont je m'occupe (j'ai commencé y a pastès longtemps) et j'ai aussi réussi trouvé des outils d'analyse réseau intéressants qui m'ont permis de démontrer que le réseau n'est pas responsable de certains problèmes   :Twisted Evil: 

J'aurai pu trouver ces mêmes outils sur les qutres distribs mais avec plus de difficulté. Ici, je n'ai eu qu'à regarder dans la liste adéquate se trouvant sur

"online package database" et ensuite pour essayer, je n'ai qu'à lancer un emerge et voila.

Comme cela a été dit précédemment, la communauté joue aussi un grand role. Les forums gentoo sont bourrés d'info et les utilisateurs du forum sont sympa. 

Néanmoins, j'estime qu'Internet reste indispensable à une gentoo. C'est à la fois un avantage, mais aussi un inconvenient lorsque l'on a pas d'adsl chez soi. ce qui est mon cas pour l'instant. Je pense donc que pour mon portable qui se trouve chez moi, je vais installer une aurox. 

Mais ce qui est clair, c'est que dès que l'adsl sera dispo chez moi, je m'acheterai un PC de la mort et je lui mettrai une gentoo direct   :Razz: .

----------

## lmarcini

Pourquoi Gentoo ? Parce que :

1) Ca fonctionne

2) Ca fonctionne très bien

3) Ca fonctionne très bien en cas de mise à jour

4a) Ca fonctionne très bien en cas d'expérimentations avec des paquets ~x86

4b) Si ca ne fonctionne plus, c'est très facilement réparable et hop, retour au point 2)

En gros, c'est extrêmement stable : primo c'est du Linux et secundo, c'est très bien "packagé" (je ne m'étendrai pas sur les possibilités de portage et la qualité générale des ebuilds).

D'autres qualités ?

- documentation centralisée, complète, le plus souvent francisée et didactique

- forum incomparable

- possibilité de mix entre x86 et ~x86 (essayez de faire ça avec une debian !  :Wink: )

- packages récents, même en x86

Cela fait presque deux ans que j'utilise Gentoo. Mon installation de base est une 2004.0, constamment mise à jour, sans aucune réinstallation. Auparavant, j'utilisais Debian (Potato puis Woody/Sid) et je n'ai jamais eu le même agrément en terme de configuration / utilisation. Et surtout, je n'ai jamais eu une Debian "à ma main", les problèmes de Sid en plus...

Pour les autres distros, c'est bof... C'est certain que les Mandriva, Suse et Ubuntu s'installent plus facilement sur du matériel relativement standard) mais à l'usage, elles montrent des défauts de "finition" en mode Desktop. Bref, je ne les trouve pas très clean (critère subjectif). Et je ne parle pas de la mise à jour (Ubuntu prêtant tout de même beaucoup moins le flanc à la critique, apt-get oblige)...

La seule autre distro linux que j'apprécie réellement (parmis celles que je connais) est Arch : c'est rapide à installer et on n'installe que ce que l'on souhaite. C'est une distrib simple et efficace. Son principal défaut est le nombre relativement restreint de packages par rapport à Gentoo ou Debian, sa jeunesse et son relatif manque de diffusion.

Bref, avec Gentoo, j'ai le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière (mais elle est longue à venir, temps de compilation oblige !).

----------

## Zanton

Je vous trouve très dur avec Debian quand même. J'ai été pendant 2 ans sous Debian et je suis sous Gentoo depuis quelques temps maintenant. Aujourd'hui, installer une Debian c'est pas plus dur qu'une Gentoo, c'est même plus simple en tant que tel. Et la mise à jour du système, ça reste du apt quand même... Pour ce qui est des logiciels up-to-date, unstable fonctionne quand même très bien, j'ai eu un seul problème en 2 ans et j'ai pu le surmonter sans trop de soucis. Donc faut arrêter de jouer avec l'image vieillote de debian, il n'y a vraiment pas qu'une version stable chez debian.

Sinon pourquoi Gentoo ? Première raison à la base : optimisation/customisation. Je pensais qu'en compilant, j'allais avoir un système ultra rapide de la mort. C'est pas vrai. Il y a sans doute une amélioration dans la vitesse de chargement ou d'execution des applis mais rien de bien flagrant. Mais ce que j'adore en fait et que j'ai découvert en utilisant Gentoo, c'est vraiment l'aspect customisation : on fait vraiment un système qui nous correspond et il y a plein de trucs que j'ai fait et que je ne pourrais avoir ailleurs (je pense notamment à bittornado en gtk2 :p )

Les autres raisons et qui sont à mon avis au final, les plus importantes : la communauté et la doc. Vraiment, je ne connais pas d'autre communauté qui soit aussi sympa avec les débutants et qui respecte tout un chacun. Le forum en est l'exemple même et ça fait du bien d'être dans un environnement comme celui là. Merci à tout d'ailleurs pour ce point.

Et la doc, très riche, très didactique, vraiment excellente.

Et puis quand on "grandit", on se rend compte que portage est vraiment un formidable outil  :Wink: 

Gentoo, c'est plein de petits plus qui font qu'on l'aime ^^

----------

## bibi.skuk

Amha Debian est une très bonne distribution, mais c'est une distribution qui est pas toujours evidente a utiliser... en fiat, la doc est pas evidente a utiliser, les utilisateurs debian ne sont pas evidents non plus (RTFM plein ta face 2x par jour ?) et la pluspart sont convaincus que c'est debian et c'est tout. (Bon, je suis utilisateur debian... mais chut) Enfin, c'est une impression. 

AU niveau des mises a jour, je ne veux pas paraitre mechant, ni etrange,mais ca sert a quoi d'avoir la derniere version qui ajoute un super feature dont je ne me sert même pas ?? Qu'elle est cette manie chez le linuxien de vouloir touours la derniere version ? (j'en fait parti, je sais pas, question d'habitude...) Debian a des paquets qui ne sont pas toujours super a jour, mais au moins, ce sont des paquets stables (pas pour blamer ceux de gentoo, ils le sont aussi)

Debian et Gentoo n'ont tous siimplement pas du tout la même approche, ces 2 distributions ne sont pas comparables, et c'est tout.

Le seul conseil que je peut donner avant de choisir, plutot que de demander aux utilisateurs, c'est d'aller lire les docs sur la philosophie Gentoo et celui sur la philo Debian, regarder lequel plait le plus, voir a quoi ressemble le gestionaire de paquets (des 2 cotes) Se demander, si on veux installer vite/optimiser lentement ou l'inverse et c'est tout.

Apres de toute maniere, c'est une question de choix.

ps : si tu cherche a prendre une debian, par contre ne regarde pas la communauté... ca peut faire peur.

----------

## boozo

 *zanton wrote:*   

> Donc faut arrêter de jouer avec l'image vieillote de debian, il n'y a vraiment pas qu'une version stable chez debian.

 

je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi... le netinstall est sans pb et sid marche excellemment bien   :Wink:   ceci dit debian à bâti sa réputation sur son côté "stable" pour les serveur de prod et sur sa mailing list lapidaire voire outrageante pour se préserver une supérorité sans doute ?! (entendont nous bien : ne pas chercher pas le troll  dans mes propos et passer à côté  :Wink:  ) et les stéréotypes, entretenus, ont la vie dure 

Mais gentoo à fait les frais d'une autre image elle aussi... avec son caractère élitiste qui lui colle encore le train    :Rolling Eyes:   tous savent ici qu'il n'en est rien mais c'est lié à sa philosophie et à ce besoin que nous avons d'avoir un système qui nous ressemble toutefois il est vrai que pour un nouveau venu sur linux, elle requiert un certain effort ou plutôt un effort certain ... d'investissement personnel pour se débrouiller seul mais... tout à un prix   :Wink: 

dénigrer telle ou telle distribution n'apporte rien... en regard de son utilisation ou des besoins spécifiques de l'utilisateur concerné chacune à sa chance, ses avantages et ses inconvénients. Après il faut juste les connaitre sans et sans préjugés savoir adapter l'outils cad prendre la distribution la plus affûtée pour l'usage qui lui est dédiée. Une fois encore je n'engage que mon avis sur la question   :Wink: 

[Edit] ahaa grillé... ben celle là alors... sur un off en plus   :Laughing:   bon alors je précise que je ne suis pas un clone de bibi.skuk bien que certains propos peuvent le faire croire   :Razz: 

----------

## anigel

Bon, on a quand même largement dévié du sujet de départ, et même si je ne suis pas en total désaccord avec certaines choses énoncées ici, je me dois de recadrer le débat : on parlait des avantages de Gentoo, à la base, et seulement de ça  :Wink:  !

Je pense que notre nouvel ami LeCelte a obtenu la réponse qu'il était venu chercher, donc le moment approche où il faudra clore le débat : ce soir, par exemple ?

Amicalement,

----------

## TGL

Dans la série "Gentoo vs. Debian", je me permets de vous rappeler ce thread, où quelques autres points de comparaison ont pu être discutés malgré le vacarme des trolls.

----------

## PabOu

 *shingara wrote:*   

> Un jour, j'ai donc décidé d'installer gentoo principalement pour en apprendre un peu plus sur linux. Mais a ma grande surprise, j'ai mis seulement 2 jours a installer une gentoo stable. Juste le temps de la compilation et ca marchait quasiment immédiatement a la premiere installation. J'ai été vraiment surpris. Cette exploit fut réaliser grace a la superbe documentation très claire, que je n'ai jamais trouvé ailleurs.

 

Je plussoie ! Il en est de même pour moi.

J'utilisais auparavant une slackware, sur une autre machine. J'étais un peu bloqué, je ne savais rien faire de plus, car un module proprietaire me faisait des kernels panic chaque fois que je recompilais le noyau. Je devais donc garder le noyau de base, et mes connaissances se limitaient à savoir charger un module, configurer une connexion PPPoA/PPPoE, partager la connexion.. tout ca en suivant des howtos, en fouillant à droite à gauche pour chaque chose.

Un jour j'ai décidé de passer mon ordi principal à linux, ce fut toujours slackware, j'ai pu vaguement reconfig le kernel.

Puis j'en suis venu à gentoo. J'avais tres peur de tout ce qu'on en disait : "c'est bien mais c'est vraiment pas fait pour les débutants. c'est tellement compliqué que c'est réservé à l'élite...".

J'ai quand meme tenté le pas avec une 1.4rc3. Du premier coup j'ai réussi, j'ai meme compris ce que je faisais !!! tout celà grace à la doc. Bon d'accord, j'avais déjà touché a une ligne de commande et à une config de kernel, et cela m'a peut-etre facilité les choses...

Mais le résultat est que j'ai trouvé gentoo simple, comprehensible et facile. et puis ben je continue de l'utiliser aujourd'hui 24h/24 simplement parceque je l'aime :)

Aujourd'hui, je vais tenter l'expérience debian sur l'autre pc cité plus haut. je suis un peu obligé pour le boulot... Alors je me prépare en testant tout ca à la maison.

----------

